# Good, Cheap 8-String Guitar



## Armon (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of eventually getting a 8-string guitar down the road, but, since I'm still not very good at the guitar, I don't think I will be able to make full use of it yet. So, I'm thinking of trying to get a cheap one to try one out.

I've found the Agile Intrepid. I have heard good things about the quality of Agile guitar, so I'm thinking it might be a good choice. But, I want to make sure that there's not a cheaper alternative that's still good.

Is the Agile Intrepid the best deal? Or, is there a better deal out there?

Thank you.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 12, 2009)

Short of building one yourself, the Agile is your best bet.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 13, 2009)

Agile Intrepid Dual Charcoal Standard 8 MN B Stock at HomeOld

It's a blem, but it's $499. The best deal you're going to find on any 8 string that I can think of.


----------



## iShred92 (Apr 14, 2009)

Agile intrepid or the C8 Hellraiser 
Personally I would go with the 28.625 scale


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 15, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> Agile Intrepid Dual Charcoal Standard 8 MN B Stock at HomeOld
> 
> It's a blem, but it's $499. The best deal you're going to find on any 8 string that I can think of.



thats the cheapest 8 string for sale anywhere
unless you make yourself one


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 15, 2009)

Chances are if you make one yourself it will cost more... for parts, wood, frets, and so forth... 

 tools if you dont have any


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Tools if you don't have any



C'mon, DeVries does it with his teeth, we could all learn a thing or two from that man


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 15, 2009)

True...


Seriously though, Agile is def. the way to go. Id rather like to buy one myself, when i sell some of my gear. They look solid, they have an awesome as rep, and i know of _no_ other builder/company doing 8 strings that cheap.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

Agile ftw. I have yet to hear anything bad about them and I think several people here own them or are waiting til July for one


----------



## MFB (Apr 15, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> or are waiting til July for one



<------

To name one


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 16, 2009)

Mine cost less than $500 to make


----------



## Spondus (Apr 16, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Mine cost less than $500 to make



as awesome as it is, thats nothing to be proud of


----------



## screamindaemon (Apr 16, 2009)

Speaking of building your own, are there any other commercial options for bridges other than the hipshot? 
That is the only reason I haven't built one. I just cant stand the look of saddles


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 16, 2009)

screamindaemon said:


> Speaking of building your own, are there any other commercial options for bridges other than the hipshot?
> That is the only reason I haven't built one. I just cant stand the look of saddles



agile makes one

Agile - 8 Bridge at HomeOld


----------



## phaeded0ut (Apr 16, 2009)

Kahler Welcome to Kahler USA 2007 is another possibility besides, ABM ABM- High Quality Guitar Parts , and I'm probably missing several others out there. Apologies.


----------



## rchrd_le (Mar 7, 2011)

I own an Agile Septor Pro 727. Seven string, but sounds GODLY! The pickups are Cepheus, the god a fornication, what do you expect?


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 8, 2011)

schecter omen 8. i got mine new for 400$ from drum city guitarland. not sure if they changed the price or anything seeing as how noone has mentioned it yet


----------

